# Dock Diving Is (Finally) Coming to South Florida!!!!



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo go Mac! You guys are soooo lucky!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yahoooooo! warning, it's VERY addicting!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Cool!! Hope you guys have FUN! The part about the gators and snakes really threw me off though! eeeek! 

Molson can't wait for his first competition at the end of June!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

You'll love it! We have a DockDogs event coming up June 11, 12, and 13 that we just registered the boys for and then we have another one at the end of June and then one in late August/early September! Have fun! It's a VERY addicting sport! :bowl:


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Mac had a great time at the Dock Dogs event--her great-great aunt, who is about 10 years old, also was there, and they both had fun swimming in the GATOR FREE lake and Mac had, out of her 6 dives, two beautiful ones and the rest were pretty much belly flops. But all in all, it was loads of fun for both of us!

Performance Pups will be hosting a Dock Diving seminar and I signed up to reserve a space since the property provides such a beautiful, clean, safe place to swim in South Florida. TigerTail Lake was so clear and the beach so clean and although it's not like a lake up north, at least it's a safe place for the dogs, so they can have fun, get some exercise and learn something new.

My husband normally comes along and brings his camera but he was sick with a really bad cold so I'm hoping that the pro photographer got some good shots of Mac, and if so, I'm a buyer and I'll post them. Dock Dog Diving is everything everyone says it is--it's GREAT!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so glad you and Mac had a good time! Isn't it about the most fun you can imagine??!!??!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Glad you had fun 
Trace has not convinced me it is a sport _he_ will continue ;-) ....but the wonderful friends you meet and the truly athletic dogs make it a great fun to participate.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just a side benefit....when you start field work, your dog will have an AWESOME water entry thanks to the dock diving experience


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Glad you had fun! I always get a little nervous doing water work because of gators. They have turned up in some strange places sometimes and I would never forgive myself if I had to watch one of my dogs swallowed up.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I know about those gators--they like the water here in south Florida. This place is run by the city of Dania Beach, and is maintained by the city for water sports--the city and the community college have sailboat activities and water safety activities taught by the staff--so they look like they keep the lake it great shape. The dock dogs people had to go before the city and get approval to use the lake for diving, and built the special dock--so glad the city approved it.

That's also a great point about the water entry during field work. My thoughts were to get her used to more water sports than just the pool--a vet is coming to the park next Saturday and will give a seminar and I've signed Mac up for that so we're going to have another great day of fun. It really tires them out too--such great exercise!


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

I was just researching dock diving in South Florida last night! Dania Beach isn't too far from me. Daisy is only 9 weeks, but this is something I will keep in mind - I know my kids would love to go see an event there. (especially if I let them go to Outdoor World after - they love that place!)


----------



## dobermangirl (Jun 15, 2012)

*dobermans*

hi guys my doby love to dive and i was wondering if i could bring him or is it just goldens allowed please let me know!!!!


----------

